# Year of Work



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I am going to start this thread in hopes that it will spur me to make this my year of clearing out my stick buckets.

I am going to start with a clean slate...literally. I cleaned my workspace out in the garage and semi-organized. I am going to start with finishing some on going sticks and design some new ones


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

wow a near clean bench give you 2 days to mess it up and everything around it lol

I have tidy up my workspace well the workshop, nees to tidy up the conservatory art work all over the place


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe once it warms up  Things do seem to pile up, but at least I have gotten organized to get running


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow, very nice work space, JJ !







Looks like you've got some nice sticks there to play with too.

BTW, that is perhaps THE most comfortable work stool I've ever seen!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks,It is fairly comfy. I still have some clean up to do on the other side (not pictured )


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I knew when I started this thread things would fall apart  Hard winter, chickens, new job with things to learn, garden prep, honey do's...and mainly I just have carver's block. Going to try and break through this weekend...


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Only 9 months later  some work over the weekend.

This is a maple I found last year that had cracked severely. Filled it all with epoxy resin and have started carving on it. Great hip ball for a hand grip

Short video here

https://www.dropbox.com/s/excixnyn3euw6aq/VID_20140914_221439_512.mp4?dl=0


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That will be a good looking cane JJireh.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

JJireh you know what they saw about the best layed plans of mice and men

it never goes according to plan .no doubt you will come up smiling


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

JJireh, good start on what will be a mighty handsome looking cane. Do you know what type of maple?


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Lots of character and reminds me of salt cedar.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks all.

Fairly sure it's Silver Maple, I picked it up from a logging site. It was already pushed down and had been for a while. The cracks occurred during that time and most all of the bark was gone or ruined. Still sturdy and hard as a rock. I have to strop regularly 

Cobalt, either way, I'm still gonna be smiling. Those things that interfere are almost always of value (family, outdoors, celebrations, etc.) Honestly, I could make time if I really wanted  I usually end up staying up too late though.

Little more work last nightl.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

JJireh, of course you know I love the naturally bent canes. I make it a point when it in the woods to actively look for these shape. Looks like yours is going to be very nice!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

While I found this one, I pull saplings most every year and if you dig down into the root mass, I have found most of them have some form of bend


----------

